# Is this fish too big for the tank?



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Thankfully he stays away from the tanks once they've actually got water in them...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ha Ha, yea I would say he is to big for that tank. The inches to gallon doesn't work


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Time to buy scuba gear.  

I have a tree frog in one tank and we call that our cat tv. The cats always climb up on the bar to watch the frog in the tank next to the bar. Our cat tv2 is the guest room upstairs. We put a screen door on the room because we keep our birds in there. Once again the cats sit in front of the door hoping to catch a peek at the birds in their cages on the other side of the room.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Hehe, Kittie TV is definitely what we call it, too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Took this just a few minutes ago.










Caught 2 of them watching the tv. I know the glass needs cleaning. The frog loves to jump into the water dish and splash the water all over the glass.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

That's hilarious! So you have a long-haired kitty, too. I just discovered my little Pound kitty is a Maine Coone. He has the weirdest looks and behaviors, but it all fits with knowing he's part Maine Coone.

My other cat is just a fat, shorthaired bowling ball with legs and a tail. But oh so sweet!

How many cats do you have?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have 4 cats.

3 are long hair
Dusty - Grey
Bobby - Black
Callie - Calico
1 is a short hair
Sammy - Black

All are strays that we caught when they were kittens. We set a live trap out and caught 9 cats that year. 1 was real wild and had open wounds like he had been fighting when we caught him. He went to the pound. 
2 of them we caught. (1 was the mother of the 2 litters of cats we now have and 1 was the father of one of the litters) we sent to a farm to be barn cats.
1 we had fixed and released
5 we "broke" we got them to not hiss and spit at us and become our friends. 4 were the kittens that are now grown and 1 was the father of the 2nd litter. Dad passed away just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. MY sister just had to put her old kitty, Chubby, to sleep. Her kids grew up with Chubby so they're adjusting to not having him. The dog is taking it the hardest.

My long haired kitty came from our local humane society and a year later I felt prompted to get another kitty friend for him (he kept escaping through the window screen to go play with the neighbors' cat). So visiting the family farm in Washington, I rescued and brought home a 4 week old "wild" kitten. (I picked him because he was the most personable of the litter they rescued from the woods to be vaccinated and snipped) The two bonded immediately and I never had any introduction issues that most people have.

Do you ever have to give your long hairs a "hygene cut"? Vincent's tail and rump hairs are so long that after a while they start getting "clingons" as the vet calls them. So I have to take scissors and snip the hair short again. Luckily he's very placid and holds still for me.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The other cats still go around the house calling out for him in the rooms he use to hang out in. I have read that they do this because the dont understand why he left. Since they never got to sniff the body. We took him to the vet and he never came home. So they continue to hope that he will come back soon.

Actually our cats are very clean as far as restroom duties goes. Sammy wont even go in the litter box if it is to dirty. He will hold it until we clean the box for him. Our dog a Sheltie gets clingons quite frequently. We have to trim his fur back there regularly.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Vincent is picky as to where he goes, too. He's a very quiet cat, but I've finally learned that when he starts talking to me (in any room of the house) he's telling me off for not scooping the box. I have to scoop it daily (or more) for him to be satisfied.

Hope your kitties are able to comfort each other during this tough time. I've been pretty stressed out due to finals at school and then the holidays and I think my kitties know. Vincent isn't usually cuddly and demonstrative, but he's been all over me that past few weeks, which I appreciate. He has the softest, silkiest fur (thanks again to being that unknown Maine Coone...) And it rarely needs grooming!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Our cats can stare all day at the fish TV. Our cats just watch them swim around licking the chops. Hmmm sushi.


----------

